# Old Settler's Rib Cookoff



## lokenaur (Jul 18, 2013)

August 31st is the date!!  Lodgepole Nebraska is the place!!  Need more information please contact me.
https://statich.smokingmeatforums.com/5/53/5380cf62_ribcookoffrules.octet-streamhttps://statich.smokingmeatforums.com/3/3f/3fd9165c_ribcookoffentryform.octet-stream


----------

